# Holster for G19



## kdflyer (Jan 17, 2009)

I have finally made a decision,(thanks to the great information on this forum) and now am in the process of trying to find a holster for concealment. I am finding the hunt for a holster might me more difficult than making a decision on a gun. If you are wearing a G19 concealed, please give me options and advice from your experience. Thanks


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I really am happy with my Royal Guard from Galco but i also have their new N3 from Galco


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

Crossbreed supertuck. most comfortable IWB holster ive tried. hides the gun very well and most of the time i forget its even there. heres a pic of my g19 xd9sc and my crossbreed!


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

This one is easy. Kramer IWB #3 in horsehide. All day comfort.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use a gator hide belt slider that I like real well from the Holster Store.
http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I carry either my G27 or my G19 in a DeSantis Scorpion IWB kydex all of the time.


----------

